# how bout wanting to slim.. certain areas only?



## Demonic Angel (May 28, 2008)

i felt that my thighs are too big.. so do my calves and my butt~ 
well basically i think that my lower body are bigger~ >.<
i don't really like it... my tummy also... *sigh*
and now, my arms seeems to grow muscle which i don't know how i got it as well...

so.. how do you guys focus on some area and slim down?

sorry for my bad eng... i'm kinda sleepy actually.. XDD~


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2008)

No such thing as spot removal of fat without anesthesia and a tube being inserted. 

You lose weight the same way you gain it, if it all shows up in your thighs and hips, you'll lose it from your thighs and hips, if it all shows up in  your belly and arms, same. 

If you want the extra inches off, you'll have to do cardio and work it off, and your body shape is always going to (generally) be your body shape. You can tweak it with weights and muscle training though.


----------

